# Is anyone else bothered by the ridiculous entry fees



## seikoshi (Apr 21, 2020)

on god I go to turnip exchange to sell my turnips and people are asking for literally 1mil bells, gold tool diys and celeste diys. correct me if I'm wrong but it was never like this for new leaf and i cannot sell my turnips for a good price literally anywhere because I refuse to pay to sell a service that is apart of the game


----------



## lars708 (Apr 21, 2020)

Community standard on most places is tipping 10% of your earnings which is reasonable, anything beyond that I'd say is ridiculous yes.


----------



## Ozzie (Apr 21, 2020)

I would watch the thread in this forum. Had a really nice person yesterday that only wanted 1 NMT, I have seen some that didn’t even want anything.


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 21, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Community standard on most places is tipping 10% of your earnings which is reasonable, anything beyond that I'd say is ridiculous yes.


agreed, I can easily accept 1nmt or 99k bells, anything over that I can't comprehend


----------



## dedenne (Apr 21, 2020)

its ridiculous, i just want to sell my turnips not take all of ur items lmao


----------



## Eirrinn (Apr 21, 2020)

I always try and tip atleast 8%
but its kinda getting bad lol


----------



## Luxanna (Apr 21, 2020)

On the forums it is much nicer for sure though, as I'm in the acnh discord I had 500 turnip prices and made my entry fee 5 nook tickets, a bit high but I thought would be fair considering my prices were 500+. I got 90 people in my dm's within 10 seconds of posting my message I had to delete it right away. It was crazy people were trying to give me everything to just sell in my town @_@

It honestly don't really mind people selling in my town but to have to manage that many people even with the turnip exchange I put I still had 50 people in line waiting. It takes so long to go through that because of the *someone is visiting* and everyone else has to pause because of it.


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

I get asking for a NMT to 99k bells, yeah. Honestly, I even understand fees up to 5NMT, especially if you're using turnip.exchange. Queues can fill to _hundreds_,  in a matter of seconds, and letting that many people in is a hassle. I see a bunch of people on there asking for 10-20 tickets per trip though... What? Do people not know the value of NMTs or something? 10 tickets is... somewhere between 1 and 2mil bells depending on your rates, fluctuates between 100-200k rn. The absolute MOST profit you can make off turnips is a bit over 2mil, meaning those people are asking for 50%+ of your profits. Wild.

Turnip exchange originated on Reddit, and has... a lot of the hallmarks of that community, I feel like. Not to bash reddit or anything, but. Yeah. Yikes.


----------



## kotinni (Apr 21, 2020)

Saw someone asking for 10 NMT in turnip exchange... thought it was ridiculous but there were people queueing for it!


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 21, 2020)

Rave said:


> I get asking for a NMT to 99k bells, yeah. Honestly, I even understand fees up to 5NMT, especially if you're using turnip.exchange. Queues can fill to _hundreds_,  in a matter of seconds, and letting that many people in is a hassle. I see a bunch of people on there asking for 10-20 tickets per trip though... What? Do people not know the value of NMTs or something? 10 tickets is... somewhere between 1 and 2mil bells depending on your rates, fluctuates between 100-200k rn. The absolute MOST profit you can make off turnips is a bit over 2mil, meaning those people are asking for 50%+ of your profits. Wild.
> 
> Turnip exchange originated on Reddit, and has... a lot of the hallmarks of that community, I feel like. Not to bash reddit or anything, but. Yeah. Yikes.



I can't understand asking for 50% of profits at all, it's basically just making the entire point of selling turnips null. and yeah turnip exchange definitely reeks of reddit.


----------



## Pixori (Apr 21, 2020)

I guess I'm the type of person who HAS done this sort of thing for free and always will. 

Earlier I had people come in for diy's for free and said 'if you WANT you can drop wood or stone bc I'm running low but it's not required' and people were kind about it and some still tipped even though I made it clear that it was free. 

I don't see the point in charging for things like this. To me, I get joy in knowing I've helped others. If they're respectful of my island and make sure to follow rules, I don't typically have any issues at all.

Admittedly it can get hectic and some people CAN act entitled but it's a few seconds to endure and besides that, I can kick them quickly if they get too out of hand ( which has luckily  NEVER happened haha. ) 

I see so many ridiculously priced entry fees and it surprises me that people are willing to take advantage of situations like that? I mean, do what you want in your game but... I dunno, being kind and helpful matters a lot more to me than making a profit. Sorry for ranting but I just think it's messed up to overcharge for that.

The only scenario that I see it being acceptable is the one in which *tons *of people are coming and you're asking for a small price to make up for it, but yea... Yikes.


----------



## hydrophonic (Apr 21, 2020)

i'd rather not trade at all than paying an entrance fee lol


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 21, 2020)

i agree, 10 NMTs for an entry fee just seems extortionate. what i usually do is scroll down to find islands selling at 300-400. queues are generally not in the hundreds (lol) and entry fees are much more reasonable. you will be copping the cut in your profit though.


----------



## Lucky22 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah definitely agree! It just seems kinda selfish to me? Like nobody should have to give up over half of there items in bells to sell turnips lol


----------



## CovisGod (Apr 21, 2020)

Genuinely if ever I get a decent turnip price anyone is welcome for free. There’s plenty of ways to make money in this game legitimately without fleecing people for entry fees, same with flowers, I sprout and ungodly amount of flowers daily which people are welcome to for nothing, charging for excess normal flowers just seems wrong


----------



## Zen (Apr 21, 2020)

How do people have so many NMTs? I'm seeing auctions in the neighbor network at 300+ O_O

that's 600k nook miles. jesus.


----------



## Gusmanak (Apr 21, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> agreed, I can easily accept 1nmt or 99k bells, anything over that I can't comprehend



It is absolutely ridiculous, especially for the people whom sit there AFK anyways, not having to put in any effort.
Turnips hardly net more than a couple million usually anyways...


----------



## eminyan (Apr 21, 2020)

Sometimes, yes, so it's best to ignore and scroll past. I get entry fees in general because it's hard hosting so many ppl over, controlling dms, and all that but sometimes I do think it's a bit overboard. I do understand that people aren't very aware of the pricing of things which is why I just ignore them.



Zen said:


> How do people have so many NMTs? I'm seeing auctions in the neighbor network at 300+ O_O
> 
> that's 600k nook miles. jesus.


People sell goodies or trade villagers for NMTS ^^


----------



## LambdaDelta (Apr 21, 2020)

I can understand it if they'd want to weed out people asking to come to their town. not agree with it, but just understand

but that said, the basic rule applies that its only gotten as seemingly bad as it has because enough people tolerate these prices, thus allowing for more people to come in and do the same. just don't bother with these towns, even if it means taking a hit, and eventually they'll be forced to adapt or otherwise leave


----------



## Sansy (Apr 21, 2020)

I feel like the only way to really avoid the crazy entrance fees is by fostering a little community around yourself instead of participating in these huge groups. I mean, I guess it kind of makes me sad to say that... I didn't think AC players would try to take advantage of each other with these super high entrance fees. It's such a cute and relaxed game, I just didn't think it would attract these particular types of people.

The problem is, however, these people who are asking for millions of bells as an entrance fee... They wouldn't be asking that much if it didn't work. If they can get just 2 or 3 people to pay that crazy fee, they're up millions of bells for hardly any work.


----------



## seikoshi (Apr 21, 2020)

LambdaDelta said:


> I can understand it if they'd want to weed out people asking to come to their town. not agree with it, but just understand
> 
> but that said, the basic rule applies that its only gotten as seemingly bad as it has because enough people tolerate these prices, thus allowing for more people to come in and do the same. just don't bother with these towns, even if it means taking a hit, and eventually they'll be forced to adapt or otherwise leave


I never bother with those selling for ridiculous pricing, id rather go to someone who is asking for a reasonable amount or tips, people are just accepting its like this and allowing them to do it which makes it worse for everyone else


----------



## Lumbridge (Apr 21, 2020)

can I ask what exactly do people actually do with the insane amount of bells/NMTs they charge as an entrance fee? buy business cats?


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 21, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> can I ask what exactly do people actually do with the insane amount of bells/NMTs they charge as an entrance fee? buy business cats?


Probably buy items, pay off their house, pay the price to relocate buildings and villager houses, going on villager hunt on Mystery Islands... And also to may buy the business cat.


----------



## Katy88 (Apr 21, 2020)

As well as the fees, I'm not a fan of how... aggressive some people get about their rules sometimes. On the turnip site I see people with like 15 rules, lots of capitalisation and threats of shutting down the server if anyone doesn't tip immediately on leaving the airport etc.

I've hosted for high turnip prices and I get that it's a pain, but it's still Animal Crossing we're talking about and the 'soup nazi' approach isn't really in the spirit of the game in my opinion. It's easy enough to ignore those people so I wouldn't say it bothers me, it's just weird to see in the context of this particular game.

On the fee thing, the last time I hosted I said that I didn't want tips and if anything a flower or two would be greatly appreciated; I still got over a million bells and a few NMTs in tips in a little over an hour, because generally people are nice!


----------



## Sansy (Apr 21, 2020)

Scrapper said:


> Probably buy items, pay off their house, pay the price to relocate buildings and villager houses, going on villager hunt on Mystery Islands... And also to may buy the business cat.


I hadn't even thought about the building relocation bit. I know people have spent a hefty amount of money relocating to make their island perfect, what better what to get the several million bells you need by charging for your high turnip prices?  That doesn't even include if you have to demolish and remake bridges or ramps several times if you put one in the wrong spot.


----------



## Mello (Apr 21, 2020)

doesn't really bother me personally since i'm the one with the high turnip prices. i can say that the turnip exchange crowd isn't a great representation of the belltree community though, as most people here help out for free.


----------



## Sweetley (Apr 21, 2020)

Sansy said:


> I hadn't even thought about the building relocation bit. I know people have spent a hefty amount of money relocating to make their island perfect, what better what to get the several million bells you need by charging for your high turnip prices?  That doesn't even include if you have to demolish and remake bridges or ramps several times if you put one in the wrong spot.


Relocating buildings/houses as well as building/remake bridges and/or ramps is probably the most pricey part of this game, as you can waste pretty easy and fast a ton of money if you want to place everything perfectly on a certain spot. When I redesign my island, I wasted over a million bells just for that. And I'm not a rich person at all, I only had like 100k left when I was done with redesigning everything. So it's kinda understandable when people need lots of bells to go forward on their islands, and I guess asking for fees by offering high turnip prices in exchange for example is one way to get said bells.


----------



## kotinni (Apr 21, 2020)

I do find the turnip exchange website quite handy in managing the queue...

I have used it a couple times when hosting and it worked well!

Feel like it was easier than manually controlling the traffic using threads / dm in the forum.


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Apr 21, 2020)

It’s kind of annoying but then it’s a free market. Anyone can charge how ever much they want. I would weigh it out to see if it’s reasonable then if it isn’t I would look for another. Usually I like to keep my trading to Sunday so I wouldn’t have to worry about them for the rest of the week. I take advantage of being in Asia so when it’s Sunday here, it’s still Saturday in other parts of the world. If I can’t get a town to sell at by then, I just let it be. I treat Turnip earnings as just a bonus.


----------



## Garrett (Apr 21, 2020)

Zen said:


> How do people have so many NMTs? I'm seeing auctions in the neighbor network at 300+ O_O
> 
> that's 600k nook miles. jesus.



I saw a turnip listing yesterday of someone charging 5nmt entry to sell turnips. They had a waiting list of 200. That's 1,000 nmt ready to go on eBay to convert to real money. Insane.


----------



## Neopet (Apr 21, 2020)

I saw someone earlier asking for 20 NMT for entry to their town to sell turnips. Per trip! And there was a queue of over 25 people! I understand accepting tips or setting an accessible entry fee because it is a lot of work to manage so many visitors, but that amount of tickets is just crazy... I don't know how you justify that. I've never made more than ~2.3mil IGB for a full inventory of 4,000 turnips so I have no clue how anyone sees that as a worthwhile trade. It seems really unfair, too, because that person probably knew it wasn't a fair exchange... I don't get it : (


----------



## Garrett (Apr 21, 2020)

Lumbridge said:


> can I ask what exactly do people actually do with the insane amount of bells/NMTs they charge as an entrance fee? buy business cats?



Look on eBay, there's a roaring trade in nmt. Or they buy Raymond. Then sell him on eBay.


----------



## Shydragon (Apr 21, 2020)

I think that part of the reason that people are actually willing to pay these fees is that they're trying to complete the Nook Miles goal for turnips. Personally, I don't really need many bells since I have everything paid off and have a few million saved up and easily make half a million in a day if the hot item is something with iron in it. But there's really no quick way to get the 10 million turnip profit needed to get all the stamps. So I could understand doing something like giving away half the bells if it means making a 500% profit on my 400k worth of turnips, 'cause even though I don't keep most of the money I'm still 2 million bells closer to the goal.

Once I get that last stamp I'm never buying another turnip again since it's just ridiculous that there's no good way to store them.


----------



## Lotusblossom (Apr 21, 2020)

I opened my town for celeste was there and only one person tipped 50 k bells  and I got 5 bamboo shoots


----------



## Shyria (Apr 21, 2020)

At this point I'd rather put free entry because making sure every one out of the hundreds of people coming did pay the entry fee would drive me insane. 
I understand the desire to make money, but I think at this point it's just too much trouble... Ask for tips, let people sell their turnips, and if you end up with nothing then don't ever do it again or find different people to play with haha.
That someone would spend hours managing this kind of things amazes me... And to be fair at this point they do deserve the NMT hahaha

Again, to each his own, I've always found like minded people on here so I think it's definitely achievable...

Also I just have to point out, making lots of NMTs isn't actually that hard. It's just business 101. Let's say I make 5NMT, and sell let's say star fragments for 5NMT. Now I have 10. Maybe someone who did the same will buy me a tier 4/5 villager. Now I have 20! And so on and so on... It's fairly easy to end up in the hundreds by trading consistently.


----------



## Lellyna (Apr 21, 2020)

The prices are getting insanely high demanding rare furniture 10 NMT. gold tool recipes which I’m thinking to myself how can you obtain. I dunno if it’s a scam, greed, or to reduce the queue times for the hardcore players to sell there turnips


----------



## Mikaiah (Apr 21, 2020)

I usually ask for around 10-15% of the bells you make in the end, paid out after you make the sales. The amount varies based on overall demand (if I start getting >5 people in less than an hour is when I start charging entry fees for anything, I have to preserve my sanity)

Wouldn't bother asking for furniture or anything else tbh, if someone's carrying a full inventory of turnips and needing 3-4 trips why bother having them make an extra trip because they need to spare 2, 3 inventory spaces to carry payment for you?


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 21, 2020)

'Give me two gold pieces or star fragments. 10 NMT entry fee!'


----------



## Spooky. (Apr 21, 2020)

Yeah, I've seen some crazy demands for things. I can understand crowd control but like...invite people 1 at a time then? I miss out on trading for most things I want because I can't pay what people demand. I have 400k to my name and I'm trying to save all my nook miles to find my dreamie Marshal since I can't afford him with the prices people want. 

So I just sit here and miss out.


----------



## lars708 (Apr 21, 2020)

Rave said:


> I get asking for a NMT to 99k bells, yeah. Honestly, I even understand fees up to 5NMT, especially if you're using turnip.exchange. Queues can fill to _hundreds_,  in a matter of seconds, and letting that many people in is a hassle. I see a bunch of people on there asking for 10-20 tickets per trip though... What? Do people not know the value of NMTs or something? 10 tickets is... somewhere between 1 and 2mil bells depending on your rates, fluctuates between 100-200k rn. The absolute MOST profit you can make off turnips is a bit over 2mil, meaning those people are asking for 50%+ of your profits. Wild.
> 
> Turnip exchange originated on Reddit, and has... a lot of the hallmarks of that community, I feel like. Not to bash reddit or anything, but. Yeah. Yikes.



Just wanna say real quick that in the r/acturnips sub it's actually not allowed to enforce a fee so that's not necessarily the case.


----------



## J087 (Apr 21, 2020)

Gosh is this really happening? What happend to the good old times where friends helped eachother for free....


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 21, 2020)

I had turnips at 435 or so a little bit ago and I didn't know people asked for entry fees?? Why would you ask for entry fees when like...I didn't do anything but stand by the entrance and wait for ppl lol I did have a sign for tips but I don't expect ppl to give me anything!

People were super generous with tipping and I made 6mil bells in just tips! 

I feel like honestly...you're more likely to get big tips by not asking for entry fees lol


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Apr 21, 2020)

seikoshi said:


> I can't understand asking for 50% of profits at all, it's basically just making the entire point of selling turnips null. and yeah turnip exchange definitely reeks of reddit.


I was talking about this with my friends on Discord yesterday. Recently someone was kind enough to let me come and sell my turnips without paying anything at all, and I made 2.6 mil bells. Imagine if I had to give almost half of that to the person who was hosting!

I'm not gonna lie, in a way that seems like stealing to me. It's seriously unethical and even a bit rude.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020



Sudsofsplash said:


> I feel like honestly...you're more likely to get big tips by not asking for entry fees lol


Absolutely, recently I let people come to my town to get the dreamy dress from Able Sisters and I didn't ask for an entry fee at all, and I got quite a bit in tips! It really does pay to be nice/generous.


----------



## axo (Apr 21, 2020)

i understand how time-consuming having your town open for long periods of time can be, especially when you have to watch to make sure no one is doing anything rude in your time, so i get entrance fees. i think asking 1NMT or 99k per trip is completely reasonable, but 5 NMT per trip, 1 mil per trip? that's ridiculous. most people who sell turnips in other peoples' towns like to give a small percentage of their profits as a tip anyway, so asking for more on top of that is just crazy.


----------



## Rave (Apr 21, 2020)

lars708 said:


> Just wanna say real quick that in the r/acturnips sub it's actually not allowed to enforce a fee so that's not necessarily the case.



Fair, I might be getting my timeline mixed up here, but I seemed to remember someone originally posting turnipexchange on acturnips. They don't officially endorse it though, yeah, and they've been getting some flack for allowing turnip exchange at all.


----------



## Noctis (Apr 21, 2020)

people really be greedy. I only sold turnips twice and thankfully for free but left a tip regardless because they are taking their time. but because of these expensive entry fees or tips I have stopped because its just overall ridiculous.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2020)

A large entrance fee makes me feel like taxes being collected from your paycheck 

"Here, you made 2.2 mil bells? Gimme 1.3 of it, thanks bye!"


----------



## Zura (Apr 21, 2020)

No because there's thousands of other players offering the same services for cheaper and that's never gonna stop


----------



## Braixen (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes it's ridiculous!! I'm seeing people starting to ask for 10 NMT and that's just absurd!
The worst part is that other people are seeing other people doing it, so they follow. Then bam! Everyone's charging 1 million/10 NMT. It definitely wasn't like this a couple weeks ago 

I only have a handful of turnips I want to sell and I'd literally be giving them all my bells if I were to pay some of the rates


----------



## Tobyjgv (Apr 21, 2020)

It's really upsetting that people are charging for these services, if I ever had a high turnip number i'd make it free! I never ask for tips because I really just wanna help out and not have people give up their items. I hope we can move away from this direction in the future


----------



## Biancasbotique (Apr 21, 2020)

I am going to be super upset if it is real money!


----------



## actuallyadrian (Apr 21, 2020)

Honestly, when I started seeing stuff like that, I got_ really_ concerned that people were going to get scammed. Someone could easily say "okay, come to my island to sell @ 586, entrance fee is 10 NMTs" or whatever and then just... take the entrance fee and end the session?? I remember that being a concern in New Leaf. That's why r/acturnips has a rule against asking for entrance fees, iirc

I'm lucky enough to be in a few discord servers full of ppl who monitor their turnip prices, and I check online from time to time to see if I can find any _really_ good prices, but I've stayed away from turnip exchange. It just seems too risky.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

I'm not really interested in paying someone that much. If someone tried to charge me to go sell turnips, I'd just kindly respond with a " no, thank you". I'm all about leaving a tip, because I truly do appreciate people taking the time to allow me to visit, but I'd prefer to decide the amount myself because you have no idea if I'm selling 100, 1000, or 10,000 turnips. I usually leave 10% of my earnings.

I prefer playing together as friends and showing kindness on my own terms rather than being asked/forced to pay you money. I understand some people can cause trouble while visiting, like running through flowers. But if you are that worried about it, don't charge me insurance for trouble I'm not even going to cause, just set up a gated path instead. The moment someone asks for a tip, it's no longer a "thank you" from me, it's just a payment, and that kind of ruins the feeling behind it.


----------



## xara (Apr 21, 2020)

i’m bothered by it which is why i don’t try to visit islands that have mandatory entrance fees. i don’t feel like giving someone 10 nmts and 500K just to catalog a furniture set lmao


----------



## cornimer (Apr 21, 2020)

I think a 10% tip or 1 nmt is fair since the person is taking a lot of time to let people in and out of their town. I wouldn't go to that town if the price was beyond that.
Also I wanted to build off Mairen's point:



			
				Mairen said:
			
		

> I'd prefer to decide the amount myself because you have no idea if I'm selling 100, 1000, or 10,000 turnips. I usually leave 10% of my earnings.


In my opinion, asking for a 99k "tip" is unfair. That seems to be a bit of a standard here, but why do y'all assume that everyone buys 1750046456 turnips? Usually, when Sunday rolls around I can only afford to buy 200-300 turnips (I'm bad at making money and usually put all of it straight to my mortgage payment, so I don't have a lot of bells lying around). 99K would be literally all of my profit, lol. I think saying "10%" is much more fair.


----------



## Pfoe (Apr 21, 2020)

It takes time to reset for a high turnip number, and time to host people in and out, so you are paying for people's time. It's easy to say "oh, if I had a 600 turnip island I'd let people use it for free" when you haven't done the work sitting there resetting for it.

Anyway, there are better ways to make money than turnip runs, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


----------



## Corrie (Apr 21, 2020)

Pfoe said:


> It takes time to reset for a high turnip number, and time to host people in and out, so you are paying for people's time. It's easy to say "oh, if I had a 600 turnip island I'd let people use it for free" when you haven't done the work sitting there resetting for it.
> 
> Anyway, there are better ways to make money than turnip runs, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.


What other ways? I'm curious because yes, selling turnips and arranging trades sucks.


----------



## Pfoe (Apr 21, 2020)

I would say any sort of trading would be better money than doing turnips and giving half your earnings to the host.

Selling flowers, DIY recipes, Gulliver furniture, cataloging, etc.


----------



## Jared:3 (Apr 21, 2020)

Yea the fees are insane, I'm not bothering with selling my turnips to people who are asking for anything above 2 NMT which is plenty


----------



## Athros (Apr 21, 2020)

I do understand that people want some kind of benefit for letting their game open and letting people go in and out since it can be tiring and stressing. 50% of earnings tho? Super greedy. The one who is the bigger fool here though, are the people willing to pay such a price.

As long as there's people willing to pay, there'll be people doing it. Only the "customers" can change this.

That being said I think 10% or 1 NMT is definitely fair, and I myself has hosted without any fee but people are usually lovely at tipping anyways.


----------



## Pfoe (Apr 21, 2020)

Also, why aren't you guys selling full inventories? It takes the same amount of time to load into the island and sell a full inventory as it does to sell 100 turnips. The host shouldn't get paid less just because you didn't play optimally.

Go sell 3 NMTs for like 450k and buy a full inventory.


----------



## Mairen (Apr 21, 2020)

Pfoe said:


> Also, why aren't you guys selling full inventories? It takes the same amount of time to load into the island and sell a full inventory as it does to sell 100 turnips. The host shouldn't get paid less just because you didn't play optimally.
> 
> Go sell 3 NMTs for like 450k and buy a full inventory.


I simply don't have the money at this time to purchase an entire inventory worth of turnips, but I'd like to think I'm still "playing optimally". I'm having a lot of fun! It just seems awfully unkind to suggest that someone isn't playing the game right just because they aren't rich.


----------



## Pfoe (Apr 21, 2020)

Mairen said:


> I simply don't have the money at this time to purchase an entire inventory worth of turnips, but I'd like to think I'm still "playing optimally". I'm having a lot of fun! It just seems awfully unkind to suggest that someone isn't playing the game right just because they aren't rich.



Sure, as long as you're having fun you are playing the right way. At the same time, you probably don't want to walk into someone else's world saying "hey, I'm only selling 100 turnips so you can only get a 5k tip from me" and expect them to acquiesce.


----------



## LunarMako (Apr 21, 2020)

I don't get it either. People were not this greedy in New Leaf. And people were able to trade, cheat and whatever for years to millions and millions on Bells. Yet on a very new game, where NMT and especially bells are hard to come by (people can't even cheat any more since they patched the duplication issue), somehow people seem to think that we can afford crazy entry fees. It's honestly pathetic. I will not be given into that crap. I hope other don't fall for the crap either. They won't ask for high entry fees if they can't get it. 

I love online play, but I also kinda wanna stop coming here for online play. Thankfully there are actually still good people here that make it worth it most of the time.


----------



## tajikey (Apr 21, 2020)

Eh, if someone wants to charge a large entry, I just won't go. I did pay a 300k entry to sell my turnips at 500 each.


----------



## Cadbberry (Apr 21, 2020)

Pfoe said:


> Sure, as long as you're having fun you are playing the right way. At the same time, you probably don't want to walk into someone else's world saying "hey, I'm only selling 100 turnips so you can only get a 5k tip from me" and expect them to acquiesce.


If you are offering to have your gates open and selling, the person waits their turn, I don't see what the problem is? A tip is a tip? They took the time to leave you something, that was nice of them.


----------



## Fizzii (Apr 21, 2020)

I could only ever ask for tips.  my friend sold turnips for the first time today via turnip exchange and bc she didn't have much money to start with she only made 250k profit. asking for a 99k bag entry fee presumes everybody is already wealthy.

	Post automatically merged: Apr 21, 2020

I personally always tip 99k because i have the means to, but for it to be expected is a bit meh


----------



## niko2 (Apr 21, 2020)

LunarMako said:


> I don't get it either. People were not this greedy in New Leaf. And people were able to trade, cheat and whatever for years to millions and millions on Bells. Yet on a very new game, where NMT and especially bells are hard to come by (people can't even cheat any more since they patched the duplication issue), somehow people seem to think that we can afford crazy entry fees. It's honestly pathetic. I will not be given into that crap. I hope other don't fall for the crap either. They won't ask for high entry fees if they can't get it.
> 
> I love online play, but I also kinda wanna stop coming here for online play. Thankfully there are actually still good people here that make it worth it most of the time.


I think those really "greedy" people are first time players lol they will calm down once the hype slowed down a bit.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 21, 2020)

I personally don’t care. People that request crazy fees probably don’t actually get anyone to come. There are lots of people who ask for reasonable fees or just leave it at “tips appreciated”, and those are the people who will end up gaining more in the end.


----------



## gloomville (Apr 21, 2020)

People will continue to do what others endorse...

I think if the owner of the island is putting time into creating an enjoyable experience, 10NMT is reasonable. As long as the player considers what they are going to find is valuable.

Turnips happen every Sunday so they are somewhat rare, but it's to me very similar to catching lots of rare bugs...

I also think it's fair to do 1 diy for 1nmt only sorry not sorry.

I charge a steep amount to my flower event only because I put a lot of energy and time into preparing it for the enjoyment of others.

The enjoyment I get is having a successful event and people that walk away happy. I've made friends because of my hybrid flower event.


----------



## alitwick (Apr 21, 2020)

Hopefully once us Northern Hemisphere islanders get to summer with all of the profitable fish and bugs around turnip selling won’t be quite as hot as it is now. I really do think people are going nuts for turnips because there really is no better way to make a lot of bells in a short period of time.

I don’t remember turnip selling being anything like this in New Leaf. The Tortimer island was the place to be to make those bells.


----------



## ScaryGhosts (Apr 21, 2020)

Also, i think the 99k bag is just under the assumption that most people are bringing a full inventory of turnips. I sold less than half of my inventory on a very kind person’s island who was not asking for a fee. I sold for 1,130,400 and left her three 99k bags, and I think that’s fair considering her kindness and my ability to give that much. I believe that’s how these things should typically go. From my experience, most people will tips a fair amount when someone simply says “tips appreciated” and obviously if a person sold a small number of turnips then a 99k bag is unreasonable but you never know how many turnips the sellers are bringing.


----------



## Sudsofsplash (Apr 21, 2020)

Pfoe said:


> It takes time to reset for a high turnip number, and time to host people in and out, so you are paying for people's time. It's easy to say "oh, if I had a 600 turnip island I'd let people use it for free" when you haven't done the work sitting there resetting for it.
> 
> Anyway, there are better ways to make money than turnip runs, I wouldn't recommend it to anyone.



I just sat with my friend waiting 30 seconds while the loading screen kept appearing until her island was filled to the max. I had nowhere to be (Stay at home order so!) and neither did she! Didn't even ask for tips, plus people made multiple trips...Like is waiting 30 secs really that much that you have to pay? LOL Like it's a little annoying but...really if you look at in the big picture 8 people would be maybe 3 minutes or so, it's not that big a deal and she didn't even control the flow, she just put out the dodo code. She made 2mil bells in tips (I got 1mil for being her bodyguard LOLOL)


----------



## Heartcore (Apr 21, 2020)

I personally don't care. The person is providing you a service and it is their right to ask you for whatever if you want to use their service. Just like it is your right to say, "Wow that is way too much." If you are bothered by it, don't go. Find somewhere else to sell your turnips or sell on your own island. This argument is like being mad that you go into a store and being angry that the prices are so high and expecting someone to mark it down for you. People can price their services for whatever they'd like, even if it is personally out of your price range or you think the price isn't justified. It's kind of entitled and bratty to be mad what other people charge to go onto their island. Lol.


----------



## gloomville (Apr 21, 2020)

Heartcore said:


> I personally don't care. The person is providing you a service and it is their right to ask you for whatever if you want to use their service. Just like it is your right to say, "Wow that is way too much." If you are bothered by it, don't go. Find somewhere else to sell your turnips or sell on your own island. This argument is like being mad that you go into a store and being angry that the prices are so high and expecting someone to mark it down for you. People can price their services for whatever they'd like, even if it is personally out of your price range or you think the price isn't justified. It's kind of entitled and bratty to be mad what other people charge to go onto their island. Lol.



This.

I don't think anyone should tell anybody how to play the game they bought with their own money.

The game is meant to be played day by day, yes we know. Some of us have romantic partners and cats to feed. People still work while day dreaming of getting home and playing the game. That's their personal reward at the end of the day. I say good for them. They earned it!

[Plays some Robyn.]


----------

